# MUFE recommendations for NW15 please!



## ElvenEyes (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi! I am dying to try out some MUFE products, especially their HD foundation and HD blushes.  Our MUFE section at Sephora is pathetic and impossible to really try anything since young teens go in and basically demolish the entire section from trying things on and then smearing it everywhere.  So, I am going to eyeball it from swatches online and advice! 

  	I am an NW15, so pale with pink undertones.  The two foundations I was looking at (online) are #110 and 115. I presently wear Estee Lauder Lucidity in Pale Ivory.  I don't want anything yellow, but I don't want it pink either. I just want a cool pale ivory colour. I am looking for this for more coverage. 

  	Then the HD blushes. I am in love with this idea.  I would love a soft peach one, a soft pink one and a soft neutral.  Any cool toned people that might be able to push me in the right direction? I would really appreciate it! Thanks!


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 1, 2011)

Hello!  I got to see the HD foundation in real life and swatched 110, 115 and 117. 115 is ivory and may be what you are looking for. 110 is noticeably more pink, and you definitely don't want 117 because it is slightly yellow. It's better to try the foundation on! As for the HD blush, #14 is a soft peach, #4 is a cool pink while #5 is warmer. You can take a look at karla's swatches here! Good luck exploring MUFE!

  	http://karlasugar.net/2010/04/make-up-for-ever-hd-microfinish-blush-2/


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 2, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Hello!  I got to see the HD foundation in real life and swatched 110, 115 and 117. 115 is ivory and may be what you are looking for. 110 is noticeably more pink, and you definitely don't want 117 because it is slightly yellow. It's better to try the foundation on! As for the HD blush, #14 is a soft peach, #4 is a cool pink while #5 is warmer. You can take a look at karla's swatches here! Good luck exploring MUFE!
> 
> http://karlasugar.net/2010/04/make-up-for-ever-hd-microfinish-blush-2/


  	Thank you! I really appreciate it!  xo


----------

